# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Programe video.

## Peshku i kuq

Kush mund të më ndihmojë për ndonjë program cilësor videoje free. Do isha shumë mirnjohëse nëse po. Ju faleminderit paraprakisht sido që të ndodhë!

----------


## Archon

Per cfare egzaktesisht,se programe per video ka plot

----------


## Peshku i kuq

Për të montuar video-filmike ose videofotografi, për ti ''djegur'' nga celulari ose memory card..Nuk e di a më keni kuptuar ja një shembull: http://magix-video-easy.en.softonic.com/

----------


## Archon

Shiko nje here kete temen,mos te ben pune ndonje prej tyre

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...e-dhe-programe

----------


## Peshku i kuq

Faleminderit * Archon!*

----------

